# Test this MBTI Test (Are you testing it, or is it testing you?)



## One Bite (Dec 7, 2018)

I got ENFJ. I felt like it really contrasted Ti vs Te, and Fi vs Fe in a rather comprehensive way. So, yay!


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I think as dichotomy tests go, this one felt pretty good. Q3 and Q12 were both toss-ups for me as I related to both options equally. I got INFJ, as is my type so that's a good start. No idea how it is for someone who is unfamiliar with MBTI though. For every question I knew instantly what the "correct" pick for my type would be, even if I didn't always choose that option (only when it was the one that fit me best).


----------

